# Yamaha 25 Tilt Issue



## Dustin1

I have a Yamaha 25hp 2-stroke (electric start, remote steering) on an LT15.   Long story short, the motor will not lock in the down position except when the gear shift is in the reverse position.  The rod assembly that locks the motor down works appropriately when the gear shift is in reverse, but does nothing when the motor is in neutral or forward.  If I understand what I'm seeing correctly, I think the rod assembly is working appropriately because the lever to put the motor in shallow-water drive or completely tilted up should be what keeps the motor locked down, not something tied to the gear shift.  Problem is, I can't figure out mechanically how the lever assembly to unlock the motor to tilt up into shallow water drive is supposed to keep the motor locked in the down position.  Almost makes me wonder if something broke without me knowing it.  Any ideas?


----------



## Brett

The only time you want the outboard to be locked down is when you shift into reverse.
In reverse, if not locked down, the prop will pull the lower unit back and up out of the water.
In forward no lock is needed, as the direction of thrust forces the engine into the transom.
You don't want the engine locked down when running in forward gear, as it is a safety feature that allows the outboard to tilt up and over submerged objects.
This alleviates some of the impact and prevents the transom from being torn off the hull along with the outboard.

                          See?  [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Dustin1

I didn't phrase my question correctly. I understand that the forward thrust keeps the motor in position when in gear, however, what keeps the outboard locked down when you're on the road? You certainly don't want the outboard bouncing as you go over bumps, etc. That would put a tremendous amount of stress on the jack plate.


----------



## Brett

Trailer mounted outboard support bracket?
Remove at ramp to launch.

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=287


----------



## Dustin1

I've used motor toter's on all of my larger outboards, but this is the first I've had without trim and tilt.  Are you all trailering with the motor in the down position and using a motor toter to keep the motor from bouncing?  I can't imagine trailering with the motor in the shallow water drive position would be a good idea.  That would put a large amount of stress on the bracket.


----------



## Brett

http://www.mercurymarine.com/serviceandwarranty/outboardfaqs/index.php



> What precautions should I take when trailering my outboard powered boat with the engine attached?
> Trailer your boat with the outboard tilted down (vertical operating position). Shift the outboard to forward gear.
> This prevents the propeller from spinning freely. If additional ground clearance is required,
> the outboard should be tilted up using an accessory outboard support device.
> Refer to your local dealer for recommendations. Additional clearance may be required for railroad crossings, driveways and trailer bouncing.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Do not rely on the power trim/tilt system or tilt support lever to maintain proper ground clearance for trailering.
> The outboard tilt support lever is not intended to support the outboard for trailering.


----------



## mark_gardner

you guys are cracking me up with all this concern about stressing a transom ;D seriously, how much stress do you really think is being applied to the transom by towing as opposed to the stress thats applied by bouncing from one wave to the other at wot?? : i wouldnt want my motor flopping around back there while i'm towing so i sometimes secure it with a strap but have never used a " transom saver" and have never had a transom problem and oh by the way.... i drive it like i stole it   ;D


----------



## Murray Cawthon

Dustin1 did you ever find the solution to this? I’m having the same issues with mine now. Up until now my tilt lever that allows the motor to come all the way up has dictated whether or not the motor was locked down regardless of what gear the motor was in. I could be in reverse and flip the lever up and the motor could be raised, and when flipped down it wouldn’t raise. This is how I preferred it and thought this was normal operation. Also now when in forwards it will not lock over the pin regardless of shallow water drive lever position. Used to when in forwards if the lever was down the motor would lock in and when lever was flipped up the motor would be released. This issue has only been present since I got my boat back from the repair shop. It was in the shop because I backed into something and broke some components in the lower unit. Regardless I had them replaced by a professional so I don’t understand why it’s not functioning the same way it was before.


----------



## State fish rob

There was a u shaped bracket ,on a 30 hp i had, it would spread out over time and not bite lock out tabs. Too thin. I would squeeze it tight w channel locks periodically. Good luck


----------



## Mike C

Place the gear selector in reverse for towing. That will lock it down.


----------



## DONAGHUE

A boat bouncing on a trailer gets the shit beat out of it way more than when it is bouncing around in the chop... not nearly as much cribbing on the bunks as on the water...


mark_gardner said:


> you guys are cracking me up with all this concern about stressing a transom ;D seriously, how much stress do you really think is being applied to the transom by towing as opposed to the stress thats applied by bouncing from one wave to the other at wot?? : i wouldnt want my motor flopping around back there while i'm towing so i sometimes secure it with a strap but have never used a " transom saver" and have never had a transom problem and oh by the way.... i drive it like i stole it   ;D


----------

